# What's your favorite PCB on this site?



## thedwest

Between pedals I've bought in the past and ones I've built from here, I feel like I have a mountain of OD/Distortion/Fuzz pedals. Looking to add more variety to my pedal boards. Any suggestions for other PedalPCBs I should build next? I don't play any particular style of music, kind of all over the place, but looking to add unique sounding pedals. I built the Chalumeau and the Sea Horse recently, which are a lot of fun, and now I want to add more.


----------



## griff10672

Photon Vibe ........... Capt Bit ....  Duo Phase ..... off the top of my head ....


----------



## thedwest

Thanks! The Captain Bit is definitely intriguing.


----------



## CanadianDave

Superheterodyne Receiver.... it has almost no practical use. A pure vanity project, but super fun.


----------



## bergera

I like the abyss so much that I bought another to build for my smaller pedal board. I'll be finishing the Photon Vibe soon, we'll see if that replaces that. I'm guessing it will.


----------



## zgrav

I like the Hydra Delay.  And the Chaos Machine is fun.


----------



## DGWVI

I don't have a favorite, but PedalPCB are my absolute favorite boards to work with. In addition to being labelled so as not to have to look at a build doc with minimal offboard wiring, they seem a lot more robust than other boards I've used. I've done a bunch of mods and reworks on a few of them, and have yet to even get a hint of a pad lifting. And, they're aesthetically pleasing to boot


----------



## thedwest

DGWVI said:


> I don't have a favorite, but PedalPCB are my absolute favorite boards to work with. In addition to being labelled so as not to have to look at a build doc with minimal offboard wiring, they seem a lot more robust than other boards I've used. I've done a bunch of mods and reworks on a few of them, and have yet to even get a hint of a pad lifting. And, they're aesthetically pleasing to boot


I completely agree. I used to only build complete kits bought elsewhere because starting from scratch or buying other PCBs seemed too daunting. But with how well the PedalPCB boards are laid out and manufactured, plus the documentation and forum support, these really are the best option I've come across. Also, incredible that all of this is handled by a one man operation.


----------



## DGWVI

thedwest said:


> Also, incredible that all of this is handled by a one man operation.


 
Seriously. His output is overwhelming


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

My favorite keeps shifting as I build new pedals.  Covert and Screwdriver (modded Aldrin) are at the top of the list, but Brown Betty is a fine dirt pedal as well.  Currently building Frost and Octagon.  If it has at least 5 knobs, I'm in!


----------



## K Pedals

I like the Simulcast...
It’s the best overdrive I’ve ever used...
And the trumpeter and kazoo and the new Conquerer are all really cool...


----------



## griff10672

K Pedals said:


> I like the Simulcast...
> It’s the best overdrive I’ve ever used...
> And the trumpeter and kazoo and the new Conquerer are all really cool...


I freakin LOVE my Kazoo !!!


----------



## zgrav

I put the new Spacialist eeprom in my Arachnid build and have to say those are some great reverb programs.


----------



## thedwest

griff10672 said:


> I freakin LOVE my Kazoo !!!


I just checked out a demo of the Kazoo. Defeats the purpose of trying to move away from fuzz but that thing sounds awesome! Will have to add it my next order.


----------



## thedwest

zgrav said:


> I put the new Spacialist eeprom in my Arachnid build and have to say those are some great reverb programs.


I've been wanting to try out the Arachnid. Will add that to my order as well.


----------



## Servant07

A couple of my favs so far are the Dung Beetle and the Mercurial Boost is absolutely killer as a boost at the end of your chain.


----------



## Cybercow

I find myself particularly fond of the upgraded Arachnid (2019) platform. I'm digging the versatility of the patch availability and the potential for newer patches - and using a rotary switch instead of the ATTINY85 converter IC with a pot is a true step-up.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

I've built about 35 from this site so far and I still think my favorite is the Unison Double Tracker but modded to run in true stereo. The Simulcast and Photon Vibe are up there, too!


----------



## bifurcation

Mostly I've been searching for the ultimate nasty distorted tone, so my favorites have been 
Panspermia Fuzz, Hylian Fuzz, Arkaim Fuzz, and Chrome Dome Distortion.


----------



## thedwest

bifurcation said:


> Mostly I've been searching for the ultimate nasty distorted tone, so my favorites have been
> Panspermia Fuzz, Hylian Fuzz, Arkaim Fuzz, and Chrome Dome Distortion.


The Arkaim fuzz is one of my favorites as well. Super aggressive but a lot of range.


----------



## niketplos

Probably my favorite sounding one would be the Thermionic Distortion, really love the tones i get out of it.


----------



## niketplos

K Pedals said:


> I like the Simulcast...
> It’s the best overdrive I’ve ever used...



That's going to be my next build, going to use a 1590bbs over a 125b enclosure and try to replicate the broadcast's look. Even got a label designed for it.


----------



## Barry

I've only done six builds from here, so it's far too soon to tell, but love everything I've done so far


----------



## HamishR

The Animal is one of my favourites - I don't use the boost bit so leave off those bits.  As a straight overdrive without the boost it is brilliant. And recently I discovered the Marsh Fuzz.  Absolutely outstanding sounding pedal. The fuzz/overdrive I have been looking for.  The bias knob is interesting - I don't really use it for those gated sounds.  I find it acts almost like a midrange punch kinda control.  It's more useful as a tone control in this pedal than in most.

I also really like some of the reverbs I have built with the Spin thing.  I don't really understand how it all works but that's the beauty of it - I don't have to.  I intend to build the latest version shortly.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Add the Fuschia to the list of great dirt pedals.  Not super high-gain, but lots of tonal range.


----------

